# Solved: d3dx9_30.dll and d3dx9_27.dll missing?!!!!!!!11



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Just installed windows vista today. Unexpectedly, everything worked fine till now, but two of my favourite games wont play!
PES2008--->d3dx9_30.dll missing
Oblivion---->d3dx9_27.dll missing

Crysis, PES2006, NFS Pro Street & MOHAA are working fine though. Ihave DirectX 10 Installed. Gigabyte 7600GS 256MB with the latest forceware for vista "163.75_forceware_winvista_32bit_english_whql"

Thanks.


----------



## Therion11 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a guess, but it seems like you're missing directx 9 drivers.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont sweat it. Im already back to XP


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

greenday_lp said:


> Dont sweat it. Im already back to XP


That's the road many take...   :up:


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't give up so easily. You're problem is an easy fix. When you installed your DX9 games, it probably installed DX9 again....which is fine. All you need to do is reinstall DX10 and you'll be good to go. 

The same thing happened to me with one of my DX9 games. I just reinstalled DX10 and it worked right away. When you install DX10, it also installs any previous DX versions that you might use. Vista is the only OS that I know of that allows a coexistence of two Direct X version so exist. I don't actually think there are two separate DX versions installed, but DX9 and DX10 almost seems to work independently of each other, despite that they really don't. 

Anyway, I'd suggest going back to Vista again....it's the future and I recall XP having some birthing pains when it was first released too. BTW, I have both x32 (on my laptop) and x64 (on my desktop) variants of Vista and I much prefer Vista 64-bit over 32-bit ironically. I'm actually able to run everything I can run in Vista x32 in Vista x64 and more. Vista 64-bit is actually more stable than x32 is. 

I had some bugs when I upgraded my system a few months ago, but I'm glad I went with Vista now. Aside from the click Aero Glass 3D interface, the real gem in Vista (to me anyway) is Superfetch! It's the successor to XP's Prefetch and it use all the RAM you have to load programs that you use the most, which in turn means your favorite programs load noticeably faster than with XP. You don't have to worry about needing RAM either because Superfetch runs in low priority mode, so if you need memory for something that's not already loaded up, it gives it back to you instantaneous, so there's no waiting for Windows to free up memory. Is Vista slower with games....yeah, maybe 2 or 3 FPS, but from what I see, games look smoother in Vista than in XP!

I was a die hard XP person too and while XP is still just as good as it ever was, I think Vista is better. However, if you're new to computers or you just don't want to mess with a new OS, then stay with XP....there's nothing wrong with it at all, but if you don't mind working through a few hiccups in the beginning, Vista is the way to go. BTW, it's running rock solid for me now and has been for the last 2 months. I've found all the hiccups that there is for my system and I'm running a Quad core system...just look at my specs. Oh and I also have a pretty old HP Deskjet 812C which I bought back in 1999 and Vista had no problems installing a driver for it. The only program that I used in XP that I wised I had in Vista is ZoneAlarm Pro, but they do have it now for Vista 32-bit, just not 64-bit. That's no biggie though because between my router and Vista's firewall, I'm very secure! I haven't had a real virus yet since I've installed Vista x64 just over 4 months ago using NOD32 antivirus. I've had a couple harmless cookie trackers but that's it, so all in all, my experience with Vista after the bugs is better and more secure than with XP. IMO, XP is really good, but Vista is better!


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks. You're a Pro :up: . Im going back to Vista, but this time im gonna use 64bit version . Thanks again


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Good thinking! I think you'll find it more stable than Vista x32!


----------

